# May 21 Is Upon Us...



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

have a crazy that come to my job on a daily and always preaches to me and my co-workers about the end of days on the 21..very cult like individual.......we just gave him the "yeah..ok... treatment at first...finally, one day i stopped him in mid-sentence and told him that day wouldn't work for me..for it was my birthday week..if there was anyway he could postpone the event till a later date..he gave me a crazy confuse look, walked away, and has since stop talking to me...repent ye heathens


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

The Bible guarantees it...? Where is this at? What is even significant about May 21, 2011?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

NO JOKE I'm getting married on May 21, 2011!!! This Saturday, LOL!!!!!!

I heard about this awhile back, some crazy preacher that claims to have it nailed down to May 21, 2011. Apparently he's the same guy that said it was going to end years ago, but now he's says he's got it right. Funny things is that the Bible says that nobody will know the day of his return.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tell him to write you a check that can only be cashed after May 21, 2011 for all of his money in his savings/checking account. If he denies such request, start yelling at him that he is a non-believer and the LORD will strike him down!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Tell him to write you a check that can only be cashed after May 21, 2011 for all of his money in his savings/checking account. If he denies such request, start yelling at him that he is a non-believer and the LORD will strike him down!


Genius, PURE GENIUS!!!!!!!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

..and then you have all of these tools


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Damn, I had a hair dressing appointment on that day. Traffic is going to be mad with the rapture going on.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Radical Christians are fucked


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Time to blow all my money on hookers and blow.

Wait... I already did that


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to work. Do you think the end of the world would be a legitimate reason to call in?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

So we are dead then


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Me to my dad

Me: so did you know the world is going to end on sat? The religious nut jobs swear by it
dad: sweet, an extended weekend.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

f*ck all this doomsday stuff.. if it happens its gonna happen when no one is expecting it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

/yawn

these so called predictions of doomsday are getting pretty boring and lame.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

His Majesty said:


> /yawn
> 
> these so called predictions of doomsday are getting pretty boring and lame.


I concur


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> NO JOKE I'm getting married on May 21, 2011!!! This Saturday, LOL!!!!!!


well then for you YES, the world will indeed end that day

for the rest of us, we'll be fine


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i cant wait to see all the psycho's that kill themselves with some arsenic laced kool aid after this one. hahaha.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if i was ever leader i would abolish the bible in public. how is this even remotely okay to post a huge billboard telling all the passer-byers that on saturday you're going to die? only in the name of "god" woud this insightment of panic be okay.

i wish terrorists would post their next targets in such a way.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...in other news, NFL owners and players are still at an impasse during the lockout and no CBA has been reached...The future is looking rather bleak...stay tuned for more info...



Central said:


> if i was ever leader i would abolish the bible in public. how is this even remotely okay to post a huge billboard telling all the passer-byers that on saturday you're going to die? *only in the name of "god" woud this insightment of panic be okay. *i wish terrorists would post their next targets in such a way.


Only if people are stupid enough to believe it!....


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

This is bs...too tired of all this Armageddon nonsense. I'm sayin the world is going to end june 17, not may 21


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont even say that dude thats my birthday

if it does though hopefully it will be at the end of the night at least i can die fucked up


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

When I die f*ck it I wanna go to HELL

Cause im a piece of sh*t it aint hard to f*cking tell


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

It don't make sense going to heaven with the goodie goodies

Dressed in white, I like black timbs and black hoodies


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

idiots!

I am a man of christ and the son of god!







lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ill be camping with all my friends and family. if it wants to end.... so be it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

where you camping?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

And yet antoher reason why I think religion is retarded. They are the only ones crying end of days. If they believe in a god why the hell they so worried. Isnt heaven suppose to be soem grand place to be? Besides Steve Hawking said there is no heaven.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

because that religions main selling point. i think bible beaters think they get promotions into a better heaven the more bibles they push and the more seat in church they fill. even religion is a sales job. and what sells better then "read this book or youll spend forever after you die in a lake of lava"
ah god, such a peacful entity......believe what i say or ill hurt you for eternity.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

who killed more in the bible...

god- 2,476,633 (doesnt include noahs flood, sodham and gommora, or any plagues in which no numbers are specified)

devil- 10


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol where'd you find that bit of information out r1?
im confused on god to. the incredibly simple version of god vs. the devil goes something like this
god - if it feels good, its a sin
satan - you deserve it


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The zombies will soon be rising from their graves to attack. If anyone needs me I'll be in the bunker I just finished installing in my basement.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Central said:


> lol where'd you find that bit of information out r1?
> im confused on god to. the incredibly simple version of god vs. the devil goes something like this
> god - if it feels good, its a sin
> satan - you deserve it


+
http://dwindlinginunbelief.blogspot.com/2006/08/who-has-killed-more-satan-or-god.html


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks zosick...i was on my phone, so couldn't link anything...

funniest part is when they start estimating later on...the devil go's up to a whopping 60, and god inflates to 24 million!!! lmfao!

the comments are also hilarious. religious freaks vs. athiests vs. satanists. it gets pretty cool.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I just ordered my "I Survived Rapture 5-21-2011" T-shirt $37 with shipping.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so seriously, i cant wait to see a video of the billboard guys taking down the world ending billboards the following monday

gonna be some interesting interviews after all this

"well in the bible the caculation WAS for this weekend, however, our scribes discovered that biblical time is slightly off to modern time"

ugh


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm surprised I couldn't find a "Rapture This" (with a arrow pointing down) T-shirt.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ amen to that lol
i like the "revised date" one


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father. Matthew 24:36


just quackers to say the bible quarantees it..yet it reads other wise...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> where you camping?


on the delaware. in Barrytown NY.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

heres to hoping the sun god shines his brilliant rays of warmth upon you, and blesses your excursion with random female nudity, endless supplies of lubricant and bug spray, and perfect beer drinking weather.

(and also perfect sticks for mallow roasting)

I'm camping next weekend...im already saying my prayers to the righteous one. Although the sun god isn't as violent as the one in the bible...he will still burn the sh*t out of you if you piss him off and take advantage of his generosity.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

2 days to live bitches!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

sh*t!..My library book is due May 21st!...







....should I renew it or don't even bother?!...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Da said:


> sh*t!..My library book is due May 21st!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIAR!you cant get porn from a library!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

new york city says you can.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^well fuckin A


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

muskielover1 said:


> sh*t!..My library book is due May 21st!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIAR!you cant get porn from a library!
[/quote]

there are ways to circumvent the system!...







....But seriously, that is what my home computer is for!...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

So how many times in our lifetime was/is the world supposed to end?

There was 1996 i beleive,2000, may 21st, 2012.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well my bills are due on the 30th. I guess I can risk it and not send in the money and wait for the 22nd before I mail in the checks. ....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

does it really matter? it's not like you'll be able to spend it if the world ends...just spend it now. f*ck it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

the sad thing is I already spent half of it......HAHAHAHA


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

I wonder what kind of stupid story they'll drum up with nothing happens.

/knocks on wood


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I know what you mean wisco!...just like the Y2K scare!...However, that did revive the economy somewhat as canned goods and water bottle sales were at all-time high!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> So how many times in our lifetime was/is the world supposed to end?
> 
> There was 1996 i beleive,2000, may 21st, 2012.


i was born in 1981...
off the top of my head (and i know im forgeting some dates)
1997
12-31-99
9-9-99
1-1-00
1-1-01
6-6-06
9-9-09
this coming saturday
2012


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

judgement day came early for the macho man..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

everybody at school is getting all worked up about it!! what a bunch of idiots !!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn, gotta prep for Armageddon party


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Central said:


> *i was born in 1981...*
> off the top of my head (and i know im forgeting some dates)
> 1997
> 12-31-99
> ...


Dam it son, I didn't know you and I were the same age....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

My old lady is in for it, end of the world coming (thank you god) I get what ever I want.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ZOSICK said:


> My old lady is in for it, end of the world coming (thank you god) I get what ever I want.


You'd think that if the end of the world were coming she'd ditch you (given that it was for money in the first place) and hook up with somebody decently good looking and in shape. Zing!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> My old lady is in for it, end of the world coming (thank you god) I get what ever I want.


You'd think that if the end of the world were coming she'd ditch you (given that it was for money in the first place) and hook up with somebody decently good looking and in shape. Zing!
[/quote]


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ZOSICK said:


> My old lady is in for it, end of the world coming (thank you god) I get what ever I want.


You'd think that if the end of the world were coming she'd ditch you (given that it was for money in the first place) and hook up with somebody decently good looking and in shape. Zing!
[/quote]









[/quote]

Hey i love ya. Because we're both assholes, I consider you in high regard.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> My old lady is in for it, end of the world coming (thank you god) I get what ever I want.


You'd think that if the end of the world were coming she'd ditch you (given that it was for money in the first place) and hook up with somebody decently good looking and in shape. Zing!
[/quote]









[/quote]

Hey i love ya. Because we're both assholes, I consider you in high regard.
[/quote]

no hostility from me man







If you give it, you have to take it! Like R1's mom did last night.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

she said something about 3" when i talked to her...had no idea until now...thanks for clearing that up


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> she said something about 3" when i talked to her...had no idea until now...thanks for clearing that up


No thats not me..........See my sig for those involved!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its officially may 21st..................


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

whats that glowing objecct coming down from the sky.... anyone else see it.... omg its getting closer.... sshitt *static noise*


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

i GOT THE SHITS AROUND 7PM


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

10pointers said:


> i GOT THE SHITS AROUND 7PM


it has begun *DUN DUN DUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN*


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What the f*ck its true! OMG! All the white people in my neighborhood are floating to the sky!!!!!!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

35 minutes in, i'm still going strong


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

My balls hurt. Must be The Rupture.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> My balls hurt. Must be The Rupture.


or epididymitis


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

damn forgot to play end of the world at the bar last night.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well in Maryland, it's currently 11:18 AM as of this posting...Sunny skies, 65 degrees outside, just a gorgeous day!...







....However, the guy did say that the end of the world is supposed to start with an earthquake in New Zealand around 6:00PM eastern standard time today so we are not out of the woods just yet!....


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ZOSICK said:


> My balls hurt. Must be The Rupture.


or epididymitis








[/quote]

Well, THAT'S a relief! Thought I was going into Hebbin nekkid.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

couldnt ask for better weather on this "end" of days.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> couldnt ask for better weather on this "end" of days.


Ya know!!

It's really nice out!!

Too bad the ground is still super soggy and I can't cut my lawn with the POS mower I have...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

get yourself a nice used SCAG walk behind.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

According the latest looney toon on the news, the rapture begins at 6


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

To be honest, this sh*t kind of freaks me out. You never know. There are millions of people around the world that believe this stuff. It frightened me enough to go buy a case of bottled water just in case. Harold Camping, I think you owe me $2.69 if sh*t don't go down. I hate drinking water... It is supposed to be at 6pm eastern. I'm central time, so what does 6pm make it in my time zone? I think that's 2 hours ahead of me.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> get yourself a nice used SCAG walk behind.


Actually I want the Honda commercial with the hydrostatic self propel.

The Mrs. won't let me spring for it tho...

I told her within the next 2 years, when I finally get my lawn fully covering the property...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea and is f*cking storming over here ! im panicking here !


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wisco_pygo said:


> According the latest looney toon on the news, the rapture begins at 6


What time zone?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Jesus knows no time zones.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Jesus knows no time zones.


Jesus doesn't know when the rapture is only the father does...is it possible to be unraptured?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Jesus knows no time zones.


true...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

There is no way I'm driving around at 6:00 mofos be getting plucked right out of there cars. Say I have a gun on me when I'm plucked do I have to check it in at the gate or are there Metal Detectors?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Basically you think of it like this, If it happens f*ck it your dead, If it doesnt you can move on. I for one plan on being at that bonfire this evening and this wont stop it.

I decided a while back that your lifes already planned out. You dont need to go on worrying about it all the time. Take it how it comes. If you get diagnosed with a life ending cancer, why not make the best of your last time, its more than likely going to happen. ya know?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ZOSICK said:


> According the latest looney toon on the news, the rapture begins at 6


What time zone?
[/quote]

Chad,
I already answered this question on page 2 (40 posts per page...







)...Wisco is a day late and a dollar short...this is what happens when people don't read and follow threads properly!...It supposed to start at 6:00pm Eastern Standard Time with a big earthquake in New Zealand!...(if you want to believe that sh*t...







)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont think you will be plucked so dont worry about your gun.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.courant.com/features/too-shea/hc-shea-doomsday-0521-20110521,0,3955054.column


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> I dont think you will be plucked so dont worry about your gun.


Sweet because, I just got my boat in the water today


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh







. I know what that means you sly dog

Boat in the water


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Ohhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

We just had a tornado warning in my county an hour ago. The storm was about 10 miles north of me. It is blue skies here still. Just waiting for the big earthquake to pop up on CNN.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok people, I have something for you all to think about.

I don't usually deal in speculation or predicting the future, but this is just too weird and deserves attention.

For you to understand this, you need to look at it in steps. First, consider these facts that we know:

1. The space shuttle is in orbit.

2. There are 12 astronauts on that space shuttle.

3. The Pope is going to call them at exactly 7:11 EDT. This is unprecedented.

Read this:

[link to space.flatoday.net]

Now, not long ago I had watched a short 2-part video of an interview of the late Rik Clay. He was a very intelligent and observant young man who excelled in symbology, politics and religion. Part of his interview was about his observations on the number "1111", regarding history and symbology. These 2 videos total about 10 or 15 minutes total, but that interview lasted 4 hours and he exposed tons of other fascinating facts relating to 2012, secret societies, the antichrist and other stuff. Right after this interview, he commited "suicide", but I call BS and say that he was too close to the truth and exposed it and was killed for it.

Now watch these:

Amazing 1111 Facts to Consider 1 of 2 by Rik Clay

[link to www.youtube.com]

Amazing 1111 Facts to Consider 1 of 2 by Rik Clay

[link to www.youtube.com]

Now that you've watched those, think about this (and here is where I get into speculation):

1. Never in history has a Pope ever called a space shuttle.

2. Since there are 12 astronauts on that shuttle, could it be that the Pope represents Christ and the astronauts represent the 12 Apostles?

3. Why is the Pope calling them at 7:11 EDT, instead of some other even number such as 7:10 or 7:15?

4. I did some time converting and 7:11 EDT (Eastern Daylight Time) coverts to 11:11 GMT (Greenwich Mean Time) and UT (Universal Time).
Greenwich Mean Time (GMT) is a term originally referring to mean "SOLAR TIME" <-(remember this) at the Royal Observatory in Greenwich, London. It is arguably the same as Coordinated Universal Time (UTC).
Before the introduction of UTC on 1 January 1972 Greenwich Mean Time (also known as Zulu time) was the same as Universal Time (UT) which is a standard astronomical concept used in many technical fields.
Several countries throughout the world legislatively define their local time by explicit reference to Greenwich Mean Time. Some examples are:

United Kingdom: The Interpretation Act 1978, section 9 - provides that whenever an expression of time occurs in an Act, the time referred to shall (unless otherwise specifically stated) be held to be Greenwich mean time. Under subsection 23(3), the same rule applies to deeds and other instruments.
Belgium: Decrees of 1946 and 1947 set legal time as one hour ahead of GMT.
Republic of Ireland: Standard Time (Amendment) Act, 1971, section 1,[10] and Interpretation Act 2005, section 18(i).
Canada: Interpretation Act, R.S.C. 1985, c. I-21, section 35(1).

See [link to en.wikipedia.org]

So, basically most all times around the world derive from GMT (UT), and these two can safely be called the "original" de facto global time standard. Therefore, 7:11 EDT = 11:11 GMT (UT).

Also, GMT (UT) is SOLAR TIME. If you've studied your history and comparative religion, you'll know that since time immemorial, most all people and religions have been sun worshipers.
It has already been investigated and deduced that all of the symbology in the New World Order Denver International Airport refer to the sun and moon.
So, to the New World Order, what a perfect time to call the space shuttle: 11:11 SOLAR TIME!

Now, here is where I bring in more speculation and even a little hearsay.

I read somewhere that someone either heard or decided that the space shuttle will be destroyed upon re-entry. This I don't know, but what if we look at the symbology of this Pope's "call" to the shuttle:

1. The Pope represents Christ.

2. The 12 astronauts represent the 12 Apostles.

3. The Pope is actually calling those 12 astronauts to tell them that they're being sacrificed "For the Greater Good", and reads them their Last Rites.

4. The shuttle is destroyed upon re-entry, causing the catalyst to set all of this "End of the World" stuff off, just as they plan.

I want everyone to know that I sincerely hope that this does not happen. Normally, I never speculate or openly voice my opinions, but this was just too weird when I looked at the "Big Picture".

Thoughts?

Please pin and vote this, thanks.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> *We just had a tornado warning in my county* an hour ago. The storm was about 10 miles north of me. It is blue skies here still. Just waiting for the big earthquake to pop up on CNN.


really? I'm 30mi south of if you're still in Vally, it's really dry and warm around here... We are supposed to be rocking tonight, hoping for big hail as I need a new roof


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow...i need a coffee.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm in Fremont. It went through Northbend. Sirens were going off here, but blue skies were above us. There is a storm in Lincoln right not heading this way. 60mph winds and hail. GOod luck! No earthquake. Can I assume the world is not ending at this point?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't feel bad of you overreacted. It's not like it's the end of the world.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow thanks for scaring me shitless....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder how many crazies drank some poison koolaid?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> I'm in Fremont. It went through Northbend. Sirens were going off here, but blue skies were above us. There is a storm in Lincoln right not heading this way. 60mph winds and hail. GOod luck! No earthquake. Can I assume the world is not ending at this point?


the 6 hour radar looks like things are going to blow up around 8pm


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sweet. I'll be sitting out under the covered patio.

Just checked NOAA.com. I don't know if it's gonna get us. Looks to be going north of us.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Wow thanks for scaring me shitless....


p*ssy. Try and act tough all you want when there is no danger.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

2012 is going to be the real epic countdown



Johnny_Zanni said:


> Wow thanks for scaring me shitless....


p*ssy. Try and act tough all you want when there is no danger.
[/quote]
And please go f*ck yourself


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Gonna piss your pants then tough guy?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So i take it none of you fagats have been raptured?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

6:45 here, all thats going is brandy(my dog) swimming up and down the cove with her friends...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Gonna *piss in my mouth* then tough guy?


Yea fixed it for you...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the f*ck...heads off to the dog thread.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Gonna *piss in my mouth* then tough guy?


Yea fixed it for you...








[/quote]

How long did it take you to come up with that one?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Gonna *piss in my mouth* then tough guy?


Yea fixed it for you...








[/quote]

How long did it take you to come up with that one?
[/quote]
just cause your on p-fury and doing this







all day doesnt mean i do... i have a life with things to do


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Tornado warnings here, but worlds not over


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

no storm/rain here. went south and north. missed us completely.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

About an hour left..

I'm thinking we're good...

Just goes to show, no one will ever know the time of Christ's return.
And if someone says they know, you can assuredly write it off.

And it won't be the end, but a new beginning!
I can't understand why so many say it will be the 'end' of the world..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If Christ returns I will have to unlearn the many years of logic and scientific theory that I was taught.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

religion...fairytales for adults


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

These cults and religious freaks today are soft and weak. Rapture used to ffin mean something.

I remember when I was a kid in the mid 90's, getting ready for school one day. I was probably in 6th or 7th grade, I saw the Heavens Gate cult on the Today Show (you remember, that guy with the goofy, bugged out eyes). No interviews mind you, bc they were all dead as a door nail. I remember the pictures though- dead adults, on bunk beds, still rockin their sneakers, after famously 'drinking the koolaid.'

Back when being in a cult used to ffin mean something.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Central said:


> religion...fairytales for adults


...who haven't spent 5 minutes thinking for themselves.

Poor brainwashed people...









Anywho, looks like we made it!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well since doomsday has come and gone and we are all still alive and well and have resumed posting duties on P-Fury....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Either that or we're all a bunch of ghosts...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^..My preacher said the exact same thing this morning before his sermon!...







...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Choppa dies his pubes ginga!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He dies his pubes ginga!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pakistanis and Iraqis!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this thread makes no sense


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I own... I own... I...I...I own the road!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

HEY! f*ck off!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Filthy fucks...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^theyre the best


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ive got gay porn at me house!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Ive got a gay orgy at me house!


FIXT

IBTL


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im up to my knees in f*cking cow pat!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

(typing from heaven) haha...all you losers down there are f*cked. Its pretty cool up here....its true there are 72 virgins and unlimited doughnuts like the simpsons portrays.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You've got tourettes by _proxy_ now!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow, we cant think of anything to talk about?

so seriously, was anyone remotely nervous around 6pm saturday?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think I was rubbing one out to a Nair commercial at the time so no.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mmmmmmm nair


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Breaking news, P-Furians!!..He stands corrected!!..He apologizes for his mathematical calculations being off!...The new rapture date and end of the world is now Oct.21th!!!....







.....







....







......









http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110524/ap_on_re_us/us_apocalypse_saturday


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i just heard that too.wtf is this guys problem?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I love it when they call muskie Big Poppa!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> Breaking news, P-Furians!!..He stands corrected!!..He apologizes for his mathematical calculations being off!...The new rapture date and end of the world is now Oct.21th!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really, I have to buy another I survived rapture t-shirt in 5 months.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

:starts thinking of creative ideas to get money from people it'll be the end of the world:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ya know, before there was some mild curiosity about this guy. who is he? what led him to think that saturday was the rapture, etc etc....although i knew it was bullshit. but 48 hours after it comes and goes he all of a sudden realizes his miscalculation and discovers "AH! OCTOBER!...i see now, i see..."

what pisses me off more is this...

he's getting EXACTLY what he wants. national media attention. the best reaction to his "new" prediction would be to leave it unpublished.

and can we please have some reports on his looney followers that went broke, quit jobs and lived like friday was their last day on earth? you KNOW there are some seriously fucked over people out there


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> ya know, before there was some mild curiosity about this guy. who is he? what led him to think that saturday was the rapture, etc etc....although i knew it was bullshit. but 48 hours after it comes and goes he all of a sudden realizes his miscalculation and discovers "AH! OCTOBER!...i see now, i see..."
> 
> what pisses me off more is this...
> 
> ...


Central,
Can you finally accept that this guy is full of sh*t and that there is nothing to worry about?!...I hope you don't lose any sleep on this assclown's prediction like you did the last time!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

diddye said:


> (typing from heaven) haha...all you losers down there are f*cked. Its pretty cool up here....its true there are 72 virgins and unlimited doughnuts like the simpsons portrays.


if heaven is so good why u on p-fury... ran out of sh*t to do already up there...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Diddye's in heaven damn. When I die even if I dont get 72 virgins, I know I"ll get atleast one now.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

honestly, the toejam stuck under the corner of my toenail on my right foots big toe is definitely more interesting than anything that clown has to say.

it's beer time.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Amen


----------

